# Guys quick question about signature banner



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What is maximum size and resolution for the signature thingy that everyone has made.?

thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i downsize mine to the 600x sumthin lol when i use photobucket and it works fine on here , dunno if you can go bigger or not.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Boy am I rusty I just made this signature it took me almost 2 hours lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use between 500-600 Pixel depending on the banner. A couple of mine where much wider.

Right now mine is 650px × 165px


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww david CUTE me loves peanut and bernie


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I use between 500-600 Pixel depending on the banner. A couple of mine where much wider.
> 
> Right now mine is 650px × 165px


I left it as a Photoshop file so maybe i will go back make it longer so I can fit my three cats. My Brian needs a break thanks by the way


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> awww david CUTE me loves peanut and bernie


Thank you  I gotta rep my little stick of dynamite too lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My siggy is 420 x 460.

Your siggy is cute David.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure what mine are, James already had mine sized when he sent it to me and Aimee had to resize the other one, I suck at this stuff, but omg David I am lovin that siggy pic.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> My siggy is 420 x 460.
> 
> Your siggy is cute David.


Thank you  I tried lOl


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> I am not sure what mine are, James already had mine sized when he sent it to me and Aimee had to resize the other one, I suck at this stuff, but omg David I am lovin that siggy pic.


Thank you hopefully I finish it lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol you have more patience than I, I get mad way to easy and want to hurl my puter out the window, I have no talent, lol. I can't wait to see it when it is done


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I get frustrated because I hae dail-up and everything takes soooooo looooooong to do. I love to work on stuff like this and I have all these ideas I just would like to be abble t do them but high speed is $$$$ up here.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You don't need Internet to make banners silly  you just need the software and lots of patience which I do not have lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tyes banners are 
640px × 170px
and
640px × 180px

If you right click an image and select image info it will tell you the size.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah the wider the better thanks for the info


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks for the info Holly I had no idea, lol


----------

